# Worlds Weirdest......birds



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*So recently I've been watching alot of the new National Geographic Wild channel. The have a series called "Worlds Weirdest" that is really cool. One episode is about water creatures that was really cool. But another was about flying creatures & there was a few interesting birds I thought I'd share on here. Hope you enjoy!*










*this one is one there too but the vid is from the Planet Earth series that was on Discovery Channel*





*this vid is from a program on PBS*





*here is a bunch more short vids from the "Worlds Weirdest" series:*
http://www.youtube.com/show/worldsweirdest/videos

-


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The first one does Michael Jackson's moon walk lol


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hi, Great Vids....just curious did you have to pay extra fee for this channel? I have all the HD channels (paid for Oasis) but when I come to this channel the screen is black and I only hear the sound,I know it's a new one...glad to see Animal Planet is now HD,still trying to get use to the new Channel format,Thanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

this channel is only avaliable thru shaw, i cant get nat geo wild on telus sat which is the same as bell express vu


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yea I have shaw and currently it's free & hopefully stays that way. That sux Johnny that you get sound and no picture


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

not having that chanel is my biggest regret to switching to sat i figured it would be on there for sure but NOPE


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

That was hilarious, thanks for posting.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Check this one out.

David Attenborough - Animal behaviour of the Australian bowerbird - BBC wildlife - YouTube


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I phoned Shaw and they told Me that this HD Channel and one other (A Sport Channel I believe) are a New Mpeg4 HD Transfer that older Shaw HD Boxes can't transmit! He told Me not to Panic and that converting to this new format will go very slowly,My Box is only 3 years old,the Fella I was talking to was very nice and of course suggested a Newer HD Box that will work and has 500 GB storage (Which would be nice for taping),I'm in no rush to buy a New one I can tell you that! not for 1 Channel,but at least in the future I know I can use My existing Box on another T.V. and it wont be a total loss.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Check this one out.
> 
> David Attenborough - Animal behaviour of the Australian bowerbird - BBC wildlife - YouTube


Very cool! Don't remember seeing that one and I thought I seen everything with David Attenborough lol Thanks for posting!


----------

